# Dobrze malutka



## Cynthia F

Can anyone help please?

Context: 
SMS message arranging a date on Saturday night. 

I said 

Wielki - około 8.30-9pm 
(great come round between 8.30-9pm)

and got the reply:

"Dobrze malutka" - which I translated back as "well tiny"....

Does it mean something else? Or can anyone shed any light on this please? 

Perhaps it was a joke with him thinking I only wanted to see him for 30 minutes?!


----------



## robin74

"OK, baby"


----------



## Greg from Poland

'All right, sweetie*'

* You can replace _sweetie _with any other diminutive name.

PS _Wielki _is an adjective, and means, literally, 'very large'. What you probably wanted to say is _świetnie_.


----------



## Cynthia F

Wow, really?! I'm really not getting the hang of Polish am I?!!? 

Thanks for all your replies!

And thank you Greg from Poland for the "great" term!


----------



## Cynthia F

Can you tell me how I would say the same back to him? Is it the same or would the ending be different?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg from Poland

Dobrze, malutki.

It carries a tad of feminine meaning, though,


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks Greg.
What would be good to use for a man then, along the same sort of lines?


----------



## Greg from Poland

I didn't say it wouldn't be good for a man ;-)

It seems perfectly fine to me, but I know from my own experience that some men would feel less _macho _if they were to be called this way. 

In general, though, I think it's all right.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks Greg!
I'll try it next time, now that I understand what it means.

Oh dear, well wouldn't want to offend him, but I think he'll cope!!


----------

